# To use red rosin paper or not with hardwood floors



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

not worrying about moisture in a basement, means that you do not understand basements. There is moisture to contend with. What did you place under your underlayment? Anyway over this you should use felt paper since you may not have dealt with the moisture properly. Other wise I would use rosin paper. Unless your concrete floor in the basement is over 25 years it will still be releasing moisture. Without a capillary break, this transfer will continue due to a pressure difference above and below the slab.


----------



## interplexr (Dec 27, 2008)

I don't think I explained what I was doing very well. I'm not installing the floor in the basement. The floor is above the basement on the first floor. The house is over 25 years.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Definitely use rosin paper, unless the floor is glued down. The purpose of the paper is to isolate the subfloor and top floor from contact so that expansion/contraction will not cause squeaking. Felt used to be the standard, but rosin is a bit slipprier.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

yes.. rosin for this installation


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

I agree! :thumbsup:


----------



## canuck88 (Aug 6, 2007)

Felt paper all the way.


----------

